# Looking for a partner for a WW2 era rp.



## Mysticstar Moonrise (Nov 29, 2020)

Hello all! I am looking for a partner willing to play a character from WW2.

My character is Private Mysticstar Moonrise. A US Rifleman. He was assigned to a platoon that was set to secure a drop zone for the US 52cd Airborne. However they were ambushed and Mysticstar was heavily wounded but managed to escape.

Your character can be on whatever side of the war you want or even be a civilian. On top of this the roleplay can have romance and ERP after the initial posts.


I am looking for someone who will respond with at least three sentences.

If interested DM me here or add me on discord. Mysticstar#6963


----------



## fawlkes (Nov 29, 2020)

Hello, I'm slightly interested in this one, being a big fan of the Second World War, to the point where I wrote a small fic involving my fursona Roxanne as a British Junior Officer in the Western Desert. 
I don't know about romantic involvement, as Roxanne tends to be more into women, but I'm sure she wouldn't mind being a companion to a charming Yank soldier.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Nov 29, 2020)

I have characters who would fit the bill of German SS quite well.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 29, 2020)

I'd like to give it a go! WW2 is quite the spectacle in terms of combat, and these different viewpoints could prove interesting!


----------



## fawlkes (Nov 29, 2020)

It would be rather interesting to do a group RP with this. I also have a barely used MLP character who has a fur alter ego, Helena Duchamp. She could fit in as FFI or FTP easily too.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 29, 2020)

Now that you say that ,a  group one does sound quite appealing, with the only setback being the whole timezone differences, meaning people would be on and off, or drop off the radar for quite the long while. Group RPs tend to head in that direction, inexorably.


----------



## Mysticstar Moonrise (Nov 29, 2020)

That's why with group RP I like to keep a turn rotation. So that way the story can be paused if someone is busy.


Too many times I've been in group rp where they just kept the main story going causing me to be confused when I joined back.


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 29, 2020)

I have three WW2 variations of my yeen, if your interested.


----------



## fawlkes (Nov 29, 2020)

So, what would be the plan here? Set up a Discord server / discussion or what?


----------



## Mysticstar Moonrise (Nov 29, 2020)

I would say so.


----------



## fawlkes (Nov 29, 2020)

Would you be so kind as to set one up? You'll find me at Fawlkes #9027


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 29, 2020)

Mysticstar Moonrise said:


> I would say so.



I've sent you a request on discord ^^


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Nov 29, 2020)

I can play German or Italian characters. Even though I'm American and happy we won, my character would end up as some southern fried cornboy from Georgia that would satire myself.


----------

